# In search of young degus



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Hi! I am hoping to buy a pair degus in about 6-7 weeks however that is fairly flexible. I am in the bradford area does anyone know of where i could buy them?

Thanks in advance

FM


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

We have found some :thumbup:

Alaun & Forgotten~myth


----------

